

Show HN: Bamboo – an app to save, share, and discover web highlights - chengyinliu
http://www.readbamboo.com/

======
chengyinliu
Author here.

This is a small side project of mine.

I've always wanted to highlight on the web like I do on Kindle. I also think
being able to discover friends' highlights would be useful for finding
interesting content to read.

I have had those ideas for a long time, and finally put together an app to
solve the problems. This is my second app. It was a great learning experience.

Hopefully it will help other people too!

\- Chengyin

------
Splendor
I dig the idea. Nice work.

I would suggest settling on a single font for the top section of the landing
page. Having different fonts for the logo and the text directly below looks a
little strange to my eye (latest FF on Win7).

------
swah
I use Diigo - how does this compare?

